# Positive tab ID please



## 9009000 (Mar 1, 2015)

I`m hoping someone can help with identifying the +ve tab at the rear of this old Sharp unit - will it be the vertical or horizontal one as seen in the pic? Also - is the yellow lead to give power to the antenna motor?
Many thanks if you can help, Julian


----------

